# How long should I take lessons before getting a horse?



## Canadienne (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm going to be starting lessons in January or February, and I'm not sure how long I should wait to get my own horse? Should I get one soon so I learn on that horse or wait until I'm a decent rider? 

What size of horse should I get? I'm 5'2, 130 pounds. I personally love taller horses. The ones I have looked at are between 16-17 hands and I love them and how I look on them. But would it be harder to handle? 

Thanks


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would ask your riding instructor when they thought you had enough skills to care for & handle a horse. At your size, you can ride whatever size of horse you want.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I only just bought my first horse 3 years after handling different sized, ages, personality wise horses from all different shapes and sizes at my riding club. Owning a horse is a huge commitment, Ive given up most of my social life for it, it costs alot of money, alot of time. My own opinion, take some time to see if you enjoy it enough to stick with it before you look into buying a horse. Its not a sport for everyone and having a nice calm trustworthy horse to learn on to begin with is great. Some people go out and buy a horse to learn on and get over their heads because they are too inexperienced. If you take some lessons, you can work on the ground with horses, spend time and be taught by older horses and experience people. I was put on a 25yr old quarter horse in my lessons and he was so quiet, so calm, he taught me alot and i wouldnt have wanted it anyother way.
Goodluck, its certainly a great sport and I'm sure you will have a great time


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

tall horses look all fine and dandy, Reality is short horses are easier to ride, easier to handle, easier to climb on, and the ground is so much closer when, and I do mean when not if, you eventually hit it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you have an opportunity to lease your lesson horse or another at the barn? The more time you can spend in a saddle and working with a horse, the more information and experience you will have to enable you to make a well informed decision when it comes to purchasing!


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

Tayz said:


> I only just bought my first horse 3 years after handling different sized, ages, personality wise horses from all different shapes and sizes at my riding club. Owning a horse is a huge commitment, Ive given up most of my social life for it, it costs alot of money, alot of time. My own opinion, take some time to see if you enjoy it enough to stick with it before you look into buying a horse. Its not a sport for everyone and having a nice calm trustworthy horse to learn on to begin with is great. Some people go out and buy a horse to learn on and get over their heads because they are too inexperienced. If you take some lessons, you can work on the ground with horses, spend time and be taught by older horses and experience people. I was put on a 25yr old quarter horse in my lessons and he was so quiet, so calm, he taught me alot and i wouldnt have wanted it anyother way.
> Goodluck, its certainly a great sport and I'm sure you will have a great time


This reply shows an unusual amount of maturity and wisdom. Like you, I was originally confused about criteria that should be used to determine what size and breed horse that should be considered. I can identify with you by the comment that you made about looking good. I was concerned about looking stupid because I am a big guy and I didn't want to look silly sitting on a smaller horse, like cartoon character.

However, I would take the advice of the previous poster, and use the advantage of having access to more experienced personnel and ask your trainer to advise you about when you might be ready.

Also, consider what discipline of equine activity you are interested in pursuing. That decision will also guide you in your search for the correct horse. For example; jumping/eventing might require a taller breed, or barrel might require a more compact breed.

Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> tall horses look all fine and dandy, Reality is short horses are easier to ride, easier to handle, easier to climb on, and the ground is so much closer when, and I do mean when not if, you eventually hit it.


_Seriously? Seriously!? Since when are short horses easier to ride and easier to handle? The height of a horse does not effect either of these. What a crock of poop._



_Canadienne...Welcome to the forum! You should make sure that you are comfortable on a wide variety of lesson horses before even thinking about purchasing. Even before purchasing, you might want to consider leasing a horse (similar to a car lease) to make sure that you can carry the cost and time commitment of horse ownership._

_The more horses you can ride and learn on now, can make a big difference to your overall riding skills. With multiple horses, you learn to ride each horse as an individual, and understand how to apply different skills to different horses. _

_I have been taking lessons for 4 (or so) years at my current barn, with lessons before that during high school (2 years?). I am only just to the point where I **think** it is time for my own horse. The difference between even now and last year is being able to be much more of a rider, and less of a passenger. _

_You may get to that point sooner, or later, but it is something that you should discuss with your coach. But please be willing to take your time, and do not just jump into horse ownership right away. Take the time to learn, and to be educated. Read books. Lots of books. Take everything with a grain of salt, because no two ways are the absolute same. Take in clinics, and watch other people ride and coach. Sometimes another coach will say something different then your own, and thats what will make "skill" click in your head, for you to apply it to yourself. Remember that riding is a lifelong learning process, and there is always something more to learn._


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Seriously? Seriously!? Since when are short horses easier to ride and easier to handle? The height of a horse does not effect either of these. What a crock of poop._


When I started riding again I thought that being closer to the ground would be better, and yes it isn't so far to fall, as I have discovered more than once with my Haflingers While it may not be so far, it is likely that you will hit the deck more often.

In practice both for riding and handling I feel more confident with my big guys, hence one of the reasons that my Haflingers are all for sale and I'm keeping a 15.2hh a 16.2hh and have just bought a 17 hh.

As Wares says at your height and weight OP, you are lucky that you can choose what what size horse you like, so ride as many different sizes and types that you can before seriously horse shopping, then you have a better chance of buying what you want, rather than what you THINK you want.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

If you have to ask, you probably aren't ready to have a horse. I took lessons for almost 5 years before getting my first horse, and I had also leased for about a year and a half before getting him. As others have said, owning a horse is a HUGE commitment, and the decision shouldn't be taken lightly. I'd lease a horse for at least a year or two before thinking of buying your own horse. 

As for size, you could get just about anything. It's just your preference and what type of riding you plan on doing... For example, I'm 5'1 and while I have no problem handling horses, I much prefer ponies. And larger does not mean more difficult. I've ridden smalls (12hh or so) who were much more challenging than large TBs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OP, welcome to the forum. I have to agree with what most others have said that you should discuss most of this with your instructor as they can likely tell you when you are ready for full ownership. Leasing is an excellent option as well. The most important thing you will be able to do when you finally start shopping is to find a horse who's training, temperament, and ability match your own ability and goals. For example, you really wouldn't want to look at a trail horse if you are wanting to show (even lower levels) in dressage, jumping, western pleasure, etc.




Joe4d said:


> tall horses look all fine and dandy, Reality is short horses are easier to ride, easier to handle, easier to climb on, and the ground is so much closer when, and I do mean when not if, you eventually hit it.


Now, I have to comment on this. The only part of this you are right about is that they are _sometimes_ easier to get on and it _usually_ isn't so far to fall (unless they launch you, which they sometimes do:?). In my experience, the short horses with short backs are the _hardest_ horses to ride because they are just so darn quick. A big horse, you can feel when they are about to spook/misbehave and have an opportunity to stick with them, even on a big spook where they spin and/or bolt. Those little short athletic boogers...not so much. They can be spooked, spun around, and bolted 30 feet the other way before you even realize they saw the boogeyman. It's all very cartoonish...where they leave you hanging in the air and it takes a couple of seconds before you realize that they're just...gone.

As for smaller horses being easier to ride and handle...that all depends on their training. I've known lots of 18hh draft horses that were infinitely easier to handle than most standard sized stock horses or even ponies.

That is exactly why it's so important to look for training and temperament instead of just size or breed.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I would wait for a couple of years in general... if after a couple of years you're still interested and still taking lessons, then get with your trainer/instructor and go from there. Lots of time what people think riding is and what it turns out to be are not always the same. That also gives you time to figure out what sort of horse would be suited to your riding goals and your personality. Height ranks rather low on the list of priorities when looking for a good first horse IMO. The horse's temperament, patience, training, experience, and health all rank far ahead.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

i took lessons for 7 years and have been riding all my life and i just got a horse a few years ago....you shhould wait till you know more.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

> Now, I have to comment on this. The only part of this you are right about is that they are _sometimes_ easier to get on and it _usually_ isn't so far to fall (unless they launch you, which they sometimes do:?). In my experience, the short horses with short backs are the _hardest_ horses to ride because they are just so darn quick. A big horse, you can feel when they are about to spook/misbehave and have an opportunity to stick with them, even on a big spook where they spin and/or bolt. Those little short athletic boogers...not so much. They can be spooked, spun around, and bolted 30 feet the other way before you even realize they saw the boogeyman. It's all very cartoonish...where they leave you hanging in the air and it takes a couple of seconds before you realize that they're just...gone.
> 
> As for smaller horses being easier to ride and handle...that all depends on their training. I've known lots of 18hh draft horses that were infinitely easier to handle than most standard sized stock horses or even ponies.


I agree that it's definitely the training of the horse and the horse itself that determines how safe it is. 
However, I can totally see what Joe is talking about with shorter horses. I feel much safer being lower to the ground and feeling more secure makes me a better rider. I used to think that a fall is a fall, but really, the laws of physics tell me that the higher the fall, the greater the damage....all things being equal.
I think that's the key here. We need to compare apples to apples. If you are comparing a 14 hand hot arab to an 18 hand slow and steady percheron, then of course the perch is going to make the better mount for a beginner like me.

but comparing a steady shorty to a steady tall horse, I'd prefer the shorter horse. I don't think Joe means that you can't get hurt on a shorter horse, it's just that size can definitely matter when talking about an injury.

And honestly, I've found the smaller horses easier to handle as well. I don't think he was saying they are better behaved. Just again, comparing two well behaved horses, the shorter horse is easier to back up, turn around, put away, putting on the tack. I hated reaching up over my head to try to get a halter on. I much prefer to be able to see over a horse's withers when grooming them or doing anything really. 
I've found my feelings are common among the middle aged new rider women horsey set, lol. Of course everyone feels differently. I just wanted to explain further what I think Joe meant. I think that he and I are the same "type" of rider. Plus on trails, shorter horses are easier in many ways. 
I think if the OP is young and wants a big horse, then get a big horse! Definitely do whatever makes you comfortable. It's all trial and error. You can read all you want but IMO until you are actually out there and trying different horses out, you won't know what you really want. How long that takes is up to you. I plan on taking another 2 years of lessons before even thinking of buying. The more I learn about horses, the more I don't know, if that makes sense. 
I think that is what it comes down to. A secure rider is a better rider. Good luck! Happy Horse Hunting!


----------



## Arthur13 (Dec 14, 2011)

I took lessons for 10 years before I got my first horse. I would recommend that you take lessons for a couples years and maybe move onto finding a lease horse(usually riding schools have horses that you can lease) and then start thinking about owning a horse!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I think it depends on the circumstances. I'd been taking lessons for 8 months when I bought my horse. BUT (very important "but") the whole reason I was taking the lessons in the first place is that I had a life-long desire to have a horse, and I thought that taking riding lessons would be a great way to learn the basic skills I needed in order to be a good horse mom. So it's not like I took lessons and then thought "hey, wouldn't it be awesome to have one?" I had spent my life around horses one way or another, and I've wanted one since I've been able to say the word "horse". Only recently have I had both the time and the money to commit to the job.

Riding lessons were a great path to horse ownership for me - but I ride at a barn where my first lesson was "grooming" - before I ever even *saw* a saddle at this farm, I knew how to get a horse to pick up his feet and pick them. And I rode 5 or 6 horses for lessons, and wound up buying one of those because I'd had such awesome experiences with him and knew what a super horse he was...and because I'd been grooming and handling him from the ground for a couple months, I also knew what I was getting into with him. 

Or...really...I knew a lot of what I was getting into. It turns out that owning a horse is an awful lot like having a kid. There are 1,000,000 things that can go wrong there, nearly all of which are mom or dad's fault, and if you don't have a great support system, you can get into huge trouble really fast. Since I bought my boy from my trainer, and had a good amount of experience with him before I bought him, and I've kept him at the same barn where I can ask questions of the more experienced people when (not if, but when) I feel like I'm in over my head, it's been fine. If I'd bought him from strangers, untried, and taken him him to my backyard without supervision and experienced people around, I think it would have been a different thing.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think that at one lesson per week it would be best to take lessons for a year minimum before even considering owning a horse. Its not just for safety and knowledge but also because the horse that you will want and need as a beginner will likely be very different to the horse you want and need in a year, or two years. You can get good and bag big horses and small horses but I think that smaller ones are best to handle. Yes, it depemds on the training but large horses are harder to rug, harder to saddle, generally require more food, may not fit in some stalls, yards and trailers. Large horses paces can be smoother but they can sometimes be too big to sit comfortably, and they can be strong.

My advice would be to ride for a year and then, if ready, lease out a quiet and experienced horse and learn more about ownership and riding without a school horse and instructor, while still receivibg regular lessons on the side. When your ready you can then buy a horse that suits you, big or small, fast or slow.

Some people buy early on and it works out, other times it doesn't. Make sure its really what you want though, even though I love horses when I have one it feels like a life and money drain sometimes. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm one of the early buyers. I learned to ride and do groundwork for a year and a half in a riding school, dealing with many different horses of all genders, shapes, ages and sizes, including mares in heat, pregnant mares, and basics with stallions and foals. Then, since October 2011, I leased a horse I had put my eyes upon since I started riding, and, when I was completely sure about this decision, I bought him in December. The things I made clear for myself before I became the proud owner of a wonderful horse - 

* Will I be able to afford boarding, tack, vet expenses, hoof trimming, any supplements he might need, and also the loan I took to buy him; 
* Will I be able to afford transportation expenses to visit him often enough, and will I be able to give up most of my social life to train him as much as he needs; 
* Will I be able to stay interested and educated enough to be a really good owner, putting my horse's needs in the first place.
* Am I good enough of a rider and a horse(wo)man to be a sufficient human for my horse  ; 
* Will I be able to deal with both of his pros and cons, for example, his stud-like character (although he is a gelding), dominance and pushiness.

All in all, I am quite a green rider so my case might not be suitable for every horse and rider combination, but still - such cases exist, and I'm one of them. Both me and my horse are safe and sound, doing what we enjoy and living how we like it, now just to keep it up.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Now, I have to comment on this. The only part of this you are right about is that they are _sometimes_ easier to get on and it _usually_ isn't so far to fall (unless they launch you, which they sometimes do:?). *In my experience, the short horses with short backs are the hardest horses to ride because they are just so darn quick.* A big horse, you can feel when they are about to spook/misbehave and have an opportunity to stick with them, even on a big spook where they spin and/or bolt. Those little short athletic boogers...not so much. They can be spooked, spun around, and bolted 30 feet the other way before you even realize they saw the boogeyman. It's all very cartoonish...where they leave you hanging in the air and it takes a couple of seconds before you realize that they're just...gone.


Years ago, I wouldn't have thought much about your short backed comment since even our stocky Paint mares are _very_ quick (even our long backed penner), but after adding our Paint mare Cinnamon who is 14.3hh, much leaner, and short backed, I have to agree...she has never bolted or spun, but she is more than just _very_ quick...she can really turn and move those feet, and the feel of being in the saddle is much different...as you mention, that feeling like you could be just left hanging in the air ;-)


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, one more thing. It also matters more now for how long you take your lessons, but - how often and how the horses vary. If you take one lesson a week for a year with one bombproof beginners' horse, your experience will differ from what you might achieve if you took 3 or 5 lessons a week whith different horses.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd recommend waiting at the very least one year. Longer would be preferable. The longer you spend learning, the easier it will be to make a well informed choice of what horse to buy. If you are uneducated about riding/training/types/care, you may end up with a horse that's not well enough trained, or unable to perform in the capacity you want, or that requires so much vet care and maintenance, you'll want to pull your hair out. 

It is possible to have your trainer pick a horse for you, but I have heard instances of the trainer picking a horse that's completely not right for the student, usually because the sale of the horse will benefit the trainer in some way, whether they will make money just from you buying, or if they pick a horse so green you will be required to pay the trainer to train the horse so you can ride it. Now I don't know your trainer at all, but it's always a great idea to know as much as you can before you make such a huge investment. Your trainer won't be the person paying all the horse's bills. Same goes for well meaning friends steering you towards a horse they like, but may not be right for you. 

It's also a great experience to ride many different horses. You will learn a lot from the lesson horses. You don't need to spend the year riding once a week at your lesson either - try to involve yourself with horses in other ways. See what horse clubs are in your area, or volunteer at some shows. You'll be able to see a variety of different horses, and it'll help you recognize things you like.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Joe4d said:


> tall horses look all fine and dandy, Reality is short horses are easier to ride, easier to handle, easier to climb on, and the ground is so much closer when, and I do mean when not if, you eventually hit it.


Wow. Some of the things you say.

Small horses can be quick and catty. NO room for error or you end up splat.


----------



## MuStRiDe (Dec 14, 2011)

You could really go either way.

I have been riding for 8 years now and i still continue to learn something everytime i ride  You never really stop learning. If you were to get your own horse now, you would be learning on just one horse. (Sometimes its better to learn on multiple horses.)

Whatever your choice is, i hope it works out!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have ridden tall horses and short horses 
and in between, I prefer the 15 hh -16-2 hh


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

For your height and weight, the size of the horse doesn't matter, and it has no bearing on the behavior of the horse at all. 
If I were you, I would take lessons for a lot longer as your goals as a rider will change the more you progress. It would be a shame to get a horse, fall in love with it and find it doesn't meet your needs in a years time.


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

I plan to buy my first horse later this year and it'll be after 2 years of lessons and some local "schooling" at a nearby stable. And lots and lots of reading. I'm a 'learn by doing' kid, myself so I'm sure I'll be learning some things as I go. 

As you learn to ride, ask your instructor to show you additional things such as common medical issues, different types of feed, how to muck, etc.
Sit in on a few vet visits. I did this and learned about sprains, abcesses and other maladies.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like what VA cowgirl said 
great advice 

I would do lots of research


----------



## Maggie May (Oct 15, 2010)

I would encourage you to take lessons for a couple of years before you find out what direction you may want to take and learn the basics. Then you should lease a horse. I half leased a horse that was 25 years old for a year and learned so much I never ended up on the ground which helped me gain confidence and he just babysat me. I then leased another horse 22 years old the next year he wasn't as good for me becasue i had to use spurs to get him to do anything and i wasn't ready for them but i still learned alot and as time went by my leg got steadier. I got a horse a year later. I would not put it as a wise decision for a 13 year old to be riding a 4 year old horse with little riding experience. But as time progressed, i went through 2 trainers before i found the one that really helped me and my horse. Now, I wouldn't trade that experience for anything and my horse and I are completely in sync with eachother. But there could have been a very bad ending for this. I wouldn't suggest you get a horse right off the bat, but maybe wait sometime until your ready and others say your ready for a horse. You'll want to find out what you really like. Maybe you start out english and do a little jumping but then decide dressage is your thing. Or maybe you would like an all arounder or a western pleasure horse or a reining or gaming horse. Then when the time comes, you'll be able to find a horse thats training really matches your goals.


----------



## Scruffy5 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Well...*

as the mother of an 11 yr old WB/TB cross who has the body of a 30 yr old arthritic horse, I'm surprised no one has mentioned vet bills. If you are serious about purchasing, you need to be prepared for emergencies...and have a plan...can you really afford a surgical colic? We are talking thousands of dollars...trust me, been there done that, and still own the lovliest pasture pet you can imagine.

I started out taking lessons, then LEASING...it's a great option. Make sure you find the horse right for you, and the terms right for you. Even though I own a lovely mare, I lease a QH . Not everything always goes your way when it comes to horses. I wouldn't trade my old lady for anything but...I still want to ride and this is what I can afford. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, I must be the only person on here who has never had a real riding lesson.

Before I got my first horse I was just a horse-crazy teenager who had only ridden rental horses with no real experience actually controlling a horse (the rental horses just followed the horse in front of them).

The first year with my first horse was a bit tough mentally, but I made it through and I have been a horse owner for the last 18 years or so. Besides not having lessons, my first horse was an Arabian (who was very sweet and lazy actually) and I rode him about 1/2 the time by myself out on the trails. So yeah, we had a few challenges in that first year. Mainly my stupidity from not having any experience, the horse was a saint.

Lessons are great if you can do that. I'm sure I would have gotten to be a much better rider much faster with lessons. But I did just fine without them and 18 years later I actually have a great seat, soft hands and am still riding the trails either alone or with friends. 

Getting the right first horse is of utmost importance. I agree with everyone on that. Even after owning horses for so long, I still try to be very, very careful in choosing the right horse to purchase. The right horse is a dream come true. The wrong horse is a dangerous nightmare.


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

You should probably wait at least a year or so before thinking about buying a horse. You've heard the lectures about how much hard work owning a horse is. It can be but it's also very rewarding. 

I have been riding for about ten years and it took me about 5 years before i got a horse and it was a pony i rode at the riding place which i ended up leasing. Try leasing a horse before fully buying one as well. 

Always make sure you're first horse i at least over 10 and for at least novice riders. No matter how ready you think you are you should always wait. You may not even like riding after a while.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As a teen I rode horses of every description from a 13 hh stocky part Welsh to a huge Belgian. They ran the full gamit of dispositions. Mostly I rode OTTBs since there was a big racetrack nearby. By the time I was 18 I could handle anything a horse could dish out. I desperately wanted my own horse but had I gotten one, in hindsight, I learned far more than I would have if restricted to one horse. Horses are retrainiable and when you become a skillful rider you will be less concerned about a prospective horse's training and can focus on his conformation and health.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Seriously? Seriously!? Since when are short horses easier to ride and easier to handle? The height of a horse does not effect either of these. What a crock of poop._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why so many 17 hand horses do barrel racing and reining events ? Sorry but you know not of what you speak.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

^^^ They don't do well in barrel or reining because the longer legs make it harder to do those sharp turns. Horses lower to the ground will naturally be able to make tighter turns and spins quicker because of their lower center of gravity. It's like asking why you don't drive a lifted jeep in NASCAR. Apples and Oranges. 

That being said... To OP, I'm a tall horse girl myself. I like them 16hh or bigger. My gelding is 16.2 and I love him. He is very easy for me to ride. A little hard to get up on but I just have to keep in shape so I am able to mount up as easily as possible. Good motivation to stay fit.

I didn't have a single lesson before I got my first horse. Mine was an OTTB that was given to me by my grandfather. However, my father-in-law, has ridden his whole life and was there to give him a test ride in the round pen before I took off on him. I've learned as I've gone along. Comic has learned right along with me. "A lot of wet saddle blankets" is what my FIL told me. We took a few lessons about a year after I got him but other than that it's just been trial and error and listening to advice from others.

Be patient as you try to find the right horse. I think you could start looking now if you wanted. Ask your trainer to help you look at horses. I think it's good for a person to learn with the horse they own. Nothing wrong with lesson horses it's just a different kind of bond with your own. But take your time and look at lots of options. When you find the "right" horse, that you and your trainer agree is the one, buy it. Doesn't matter if you are 2 weeks or 2 years into lessons IMO.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> thats why so many 17 hand horses do barrel racing and reining events ? *Sorry but you know not of what you speak*.


Perhaps you might want to evaluate that statement for how it might apply to yourself?
The height issue in relation to participation in those events has nothing to do with how easy they are to handle or ride and everything to do with the fact that their lower center of gravity and heightened ability for tight maneuverability making them more suitable for those activities.


----------

